# Things To Do In Sheffield When You're (Almost) Dead....



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2019)

.... Well, 44 years of age, overnight business stay before a 8am meeting in Derby tomorrow.

I'm bang in the middle and walk anywhere around here or get in a cab. I'd seen that there was a comedian/writer doing a talk, but I'll be buggered if i can find it online now

Cheers for all suggestions


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

So you should be out of there by 11 tomorrow, that's not too bad


----------



## neonwilderness (May 20, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> I'd seen that there was a comedian/writer doing a talk, but I'll be buggered if i can find it online now


Andy Hamilton at the City Hall? 

I don’t know Sheffield that well, but if you’re after a pint then the Tap at the station and The Rutland Arms are both decent.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

Sure there's a nandos somewhere in Sheffield


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 20, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> the Tap at the station



Yeah, that's a nice pub.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Andy Hamilton at the City Hall?
> 
> I don’t know Sheffield that well, but if you’re after a pint then the Tap at the station and The Rutland Arms are both decent.


The tap, iirc there's a couple of pinball machines in there


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2019)

neonwilderness said:


> Andy Hamilton at the City Hall?
> 
> I don’t know Sheffield that well, but if you’re after a pint then the Tap at the station and The Rutland Arms are both decent.


That was it. I found it now but the website is shit for crashing to get tickets. Will just rock up. Cheers


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Sure there's a nandos somewhere in Sheffield


Is it 'Cheeky'?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> Is it 'Cheeky'?


Dunno, only passed by once on 31 march 2008


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 20, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Dunno, only passed by once on 31 march 2008


I've forgone it for a restaurant called 'The Botanist'. I'll let you know how it is in case you want to pass through this decade


----------



## Pickman's model (May 20, 2019)

Harry Smiles said:


> I've forgone it for a restaurant called 'The Botanist'. I'll let you know how it is in case you want to pass through this decade


Was at an academic conference, don't expect to pass through there again


----------



## Gaia (Aug 28, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yeah, that's a nice pub.


 - I concur. I got banned from there years ago, it has a seriously impressive range of craft ciders (I don't drink these days but, when I did, it was more cider than beer, don't really like beer/lager/ale/stout/bitter/anything-beery). It has a fair range of perries, too, but I seem to recall the cheapest was summat like £13 for a beer-sized bottle.


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 27, 2019)

Back in Sheffield next Wednesday night - anything on?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Sep 27, 2019)

Back in Sheffield next Wednesday night - anything on?


----------



## Johnny Doe (Oct 2, 2019)

Best football pub to watch Champions League in? Anyone?


----------



## belboid (Nov 7, 2019)

Usually the Globe if you're back again!


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 7, 2019)

Get electroplated?


----------

